# Prima installazione gentoo 64bit!!!

## beke87

Ciao a tutti, mi sono deciso ad installare gentoo sul mio portatile sony vaio VPCF12Z1E/B1.

Ho scaricato il manuale gentoo ed ho iniziato, adesso vorrei alcuni consigli su come settare le use e le cflag, ho un processore i7 8gb di ram scheda video nvidio Gt-300M ed ho partizionato il disco con fdisk nel modo seguente: 

100mb /boot ext3

1gb swap

10gb /root ext4

il resto /home ext4

volevo sapere anche se il profilo del kernel è meglio desktop o no multilib.

Vi ringrazio in anticipo ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

da ex utilizzatore di "no multilib" ti dico: desktop.

se decidi per no multilib, metti in conto che avrai molte applicazioni che non potrai installare.

----------

## Massimog

se hai 8G di ram 1 di swap mi sembra un po troppo

la root ti consiglio di farla un po piu grande, se devi compilare libreoffice ti servono 9G di spazio libero 

per le use flag se scegli il profilo desktop hai le use flag gia impostate per far funzionare il sistema 

per cflags leggi questa discussione ti fa capire quello che serve per il tuo processore

----------

## beke87

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> se hai 8G di ram 1 di swap mi sembra un po troppo
> 
> la root ti consiglio di farla un po piu grande, se devi compilare libreoffice ti servono 9G di spazio libero 
> 
> per le use flag se scegli il profilo desktop hai le use flag gia impostate per far funzionare il sistema 
> ...

 

Ok, la root magari la ridimensiono dopo va bene uguale?

da quanto ho capito io nel file make.conf metto march=corei7 nelle cflag giusto?

quindi verra secondo anche il manuale:

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

giusto? perchè i7 ha 8 core

----------

## k01

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> vorrei alcuni consigli su come settare le use e le cflag, ho un processore i7

 

se non hai esigenze particolari come cross-compiling e/o compilazione distribuita utilizzare -march=native è la scelta più adatta nella maggior parte dei casi, altrimenti puoi dare un occhio a http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Core_i7_and_Core_i5.2C_Xeon_55xx

-march=corei7 è da gcc 4.6 in poi, e in portage questa versione è ancora hard masked

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho partizionato il disco con fdisk nel modo seguente: 
> 
> 100mb /boot ext3
> ...

 

se gentoo è l'unico sistema installato imho della partizione di boot puoi anche fregartene senza star lì a complicarti la vita. come ti è già stato detto 10 GB per / sono troppo pochi, a meno che tu non voglia fare un sistema minimale. per lo swap o lo fai più grande o così ti serve a ben poco, metti che un processo ti occupa da solo 7 GB di ram questo deve essere swappato perchè altri richiedono risorse, ma non ci starà mai nella tua partizione da 1 GB

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> volevo sapere anche se il profilo del kernel è meglio desktop o no multilib.
> 
> 

 

non è il profilo del kernel   :Razz:  come ti hanno già detto meglio desktop, o ti precludi la possibilità di usare applicazioni a 32bit

 *Quote:*   

> MAKEOPTS="-j9"
> 
> giusto? perchè i7 ha 8 core

 

molti criticano il mio amd FX-8150 dicendo che non sono 8 core veri, ma indubbiamente sono più veri dei 4 con hyper threading degli intel   :Razz:  quindi il tuo i7 ha 4 core, ma in MAKEOPTS ci metterei -j8, puoi fare delle prove comunque per vedere con quale valore compili più velocemente

----------

## beke87

 *k01 wrote:*   

>  *beke87 wrote:*   vorrei alcuni consigli su come settare le use e le cflag, ho un processore i7 
> 
> se non hai esigenze particolari come cross-compiling e/o compilazione distribuita utilizzare -march=native è la scelta più adatta nella maggior parte dei casi, altrimenti puoi dare un occhio a http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Core_i7_and_Core_i5.2C_Xeon_55xx
> 
> -march=corei7 è da gcc 4.6 in poi, e in portage questa versione è ancora hard masked
> ...

 

Allora che devo fare meglio ricominciare da capo a partizionare?

sono fermo al punto della guida dove si impostano le cflag

----------

## k01

praticamente hai solo partizionato   :Very Happy:  quindi si, direi che ripartizionare non ti costa più di tanto. se il tuo disco è un ssd inoltre ti consiglio vivamente di compilare in ram per evitare di accorciare drasticamente la vita del disco   :Wink: 

----------

## beke87

 *k01 wrote:*   

> praticamente hai solo partizionato   quindi si, direi che ripartizionare non ti costa più di tanto. se il tuo disco è un ssd inoltre ti consiglio vivamente di compilare in ram per evitare di accorciare drasticamente la vita del disco  

 

no il discomè un sata normale.

allora ricomincio da capo:

il disco è da 500gb come lo partiziono?

----------

## fbcyborg

Io sul mio Sony Z2 con Core i7-2620M a 2.70 GHz, ho messo -j6.

Non ho fatto test con valori maggiori di 6 comunque, ma mi pare che viaggi abbastanza velocemente.

----------

## beke87

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io sul mio Sony Z2 con Core i7-2620M a 2.70 GHz, ho messo -j6.
> 
> Non ho fatto test con valori maggiori di 6 comunque, ma mi pare che viaggi abbastanza velocemente.

 

mi dai una drita per partizionare il disco   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma perché questo che hai già scritto non ti va bene?

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 100mb /boot ext3
> 
> 1gb swap
> ...

 

Tieni presente quello che ti ha già detto k01.

Puoi tranquillamente evitare una partizione separata per /boot, metti 25GB per / e il resto per /home. E la swap va bene ovviamente.

----------

## beke87

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ma perché questo che hai già scritto non ti va bene?
> 
>  *beke87 wrote:*   
> 
> 100mb /boot ext3
> ...

 

ma la swap uno dice che è troppo grossa e k01 dice che è piccola   :Shocked: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma il fatto è che se hai 8 GB in pratica non swappa mai il sistema (sempre se non erro).

Quindi alla fine dicono che puoi anche non metterla.. sono pareri diversi in merito.

In pratica se non mandi il laptop in ibernazione  non ti serve... altrimenti credo ci vogliano 8-9GB di swap.

Ma per questo attendi altri pareri perché non sono sicurissimo.

Comunque io ho messo solo 1 GB di swap, anche se credo che non venga mai usata (forse quando compilo in RAM e sta per finire lo spazio).

----------

## beke87

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ma il fatto è che se hai 8 GB in pratica non swappa mai il sistema (sempre se non erro).
> 
> Quindi alla fine dicono che puoi anche non metterla.. sono pareri diversi in merito.
> 
> In pratica se non mandi il laptop in ibernazione  non ti serve... altrimenti credo ci vogliano 8-9GB di swap.
> ...

 

un altra domanda la partizione /root la devo rendere avviabile dato che boot è dentro di lei e non più divisa giusto?

----------

## fbcyborg

 :Shocked: 

Ma che bisogno c'è di quotare sempre l'ultimo messaggio?

----------

## beke87

allora ci sono, da quanto ho capito imposto cosi il make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe" 

MAKEOPTS="-j5" (da manuale) altrimenti -j8 come dice ko

le istruzioni le lascio così dato che ho impostato march giusto?

----------

## beke87

Allora ho finito ho installato xorg ma non ho ancora provato dovevo andare via e ho spento, all'avvio grub mi da errore 23, ma prima andava cosa può essere successo?

----------

## Zizo

Se riparti dal principio consiglio vivamente di rivedere le dimensioni della swap e della partizione di root.

La prima torna utile in caso si voglia utilizzare l'ibernazione: viene creata un'immagine compressa del sistema, e di default viene immagazzinata appunto nella swap. È comunque possibile impostare il tutto per utilizzare un file in una partizione qualunque, solo lo trovo poco elegante. Spesso mi ritrovo con immagini che superano gli 1,5 gb.

Per quanto riguardala la partizione di root è troppo piccola in generale:

1) vengono salvati i cosiddetti "distfiles", che sono gli archivi contenenti i sorgenti dei pacchetti da installare;

2) la compilazione dei pacchetti necessita spazio, e per alcuni di questi ne serve veramente tanto (oltre i 10 Gb)

3) vengono salvati file temporanei, che, come nel caso della masterizzazione di cd/dvd, raggiungono diversi gb.

4) naturalmente deve contenere i file necessari al funzionamento del sistema.

Personalmente lavoro stretto con 5Gb in /usr/portage/distfiles, necessaria al punto 1; 10Gb destinati a /var/tmp , usata nel punto 2; 6Gb in /tmp, punto 3.

A questi somma lo spazio per il punto 4, e quello si può essere di 10 Gb (minimo).

----------

## beke87

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> Se riparti dal principio consiglio vivamente di rivedere le dimensioni della swap e della partizione di root.
> 
> La prima torna utile in caso si voglia utilizzare l'ibernazione: viene creata un'immagine compressa del sistema, e di default viene immagazzinata appunto nella swap. È comunque possibile impostare il tutto per utilizzare un file in una partizione qualunque, solo lo trovo poco elegante. Spesso mi ritrovo con immagini che superano gli 1,5 gb.
> 
> Per quanto riguardala la partizione di root è troppo piccola in generale:
> ...

 

allora ho partizionato così 25gb root 9gb swap e il resto home.

adesso il problema è xorg ho settato la variabile per i driver nvidia e ho installato xorg ma non parte. adesso ho dato un emerge -e @world e mi sta installando 470 pacchetti.

----------

## k01

un consiglio: con gentoo evita di fare cose a caso, rischi solo di complicare le cose, solitamente basta leggere attentamente ciò che dice il terminale. ricompilare world in questo caso è assolutamente inutile, se hai cambiato il valore della variabile VIDEO_CARDS ti basta ricompilare x11-base/xorg-drivers, o se proprio, più in generale, un emerge -DN world.

il tuo problema probabilmente è che i driver nvidia proprietari richiedono una configurazione specifica in xorg.conf.d e non vengono automaticamente utilizzati, postando i log comunque sarebbe tutto più chiaro.

----------

## beke87

Ok, cmq avendo ricompilato world non e che ho fatto casini vero?

appena torno a casa posto il log di xorg

----------

## beke87

azz è ancora a compilare, quando è finito posto il log di xorg ma quale? dove si trova di preciso

----------

## beke87

allora ha finito, ho dato anche emerge --depclean in quanto me lo consigliava.

torniamo a noi l'errore è:

Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist,0)

e cosi anche per dri2, nouveau vesa fbdev

No drive avaiable

no screens found

----------

## ago

@beke87

Dai una lettura alle linee guida, in particolare fai attenzione al quoting e non postare 2 messaggi di fila, altrimenti il tutto è illeggibile.

----------

## beke87

 *ago wrote:*   

> @beke87
> 
> Dai una lettura alle linee guida, in particolare fai attenzione al quoting e non postare 2 messaggi di fila, altrimenti il tutto è illeggibile.

 

scusa ho capito   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Massimog

prova a caricare il modulo nvidia manualmente, se va mettilo in 

```
/etc/conf.d/modules 

```

 poi dai 

```
update-modules
```

----------

## beke87

Ho risolto dando nvidia x-config.

adesso sto compilando kde aspetto che finisca poi vi faccio sapere....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## beke87

 *beke87 wrote:*   

> Ho risolto dando nvidia x-config.
> 
> adesso sto compilando kde aspetto che finisca poi vi faccio sapere.... 

 

ho dato startkde ma mi viene fuori: Display is not set or cannot connect to the X server

come risolvo?

----------

